# Cheap Horse (again)



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

So I talked to these people and they're willing to go down to $400. Which do you like best, or pass on both??

Buddy

Booger

I also like this horse. She's for adoption... I haven't really looked into her much though.

Looking for a new home!


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the last Filly She looks cute and she is already partly started. I would look more into her, she looks really cute. And the other 2 well you will have to back them youself (Not sure if you have experence). At least with the third one she is alredy started...I'm not really sure what you were looking for exactly so thats just my input


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am leaning toward Buddy, I like him and his sire looks really nice. But you would have to go threw gelding him.

If not him then I am a softy for the rescue.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I vote the filly. I know you want a project, and maybe this one will be a smoother transition into the horse world, since she is already a little trained... I think she would be more fun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Of the two you posted, I definitely vote the first one. There are just to many things that are odd looking with the second one. Don't like him at all. What is it you are wanting to do with your horse?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree that if you don't have experience saddle-breaking colts the filly deserves a good look. She's pretty nicely built, from what I can see in the picture. I'd personally want to see her hocks a little better, with her standing square on level ground, the right hind looks to me like she might be a bit sickle-hocked, but that could easily be the way she's standing on the icy ground.

Of the two colts, I have to say that the palomino (Buddy) strikes my eye a little better than the buckskin (Booger - Love the name, BTW , lol). The palomino looks a bit more proportional, and less butt-high than the buckskin. Again, I'd like to see better pictures of them to judge much specifically. Both look like they could be good horses, but its hard for me to say much from the angles that the pics show of them. A picture may be worth a thousand words, but there's no substitute for seeing a prospect in person. :wink:

Glad to hear that the search is turning up some good prospects for you, and I can't wait to hear what more experienced critiquers say about these guys.


----------



## Canopach01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you have a trainer to help you with either of these youngsters? I vote go see the filly but have her vetted as she is being sold as is. Don't get in over your head!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I like buddy alot. He is avery good looking guy from what I can tell. I like how big butted he is as well. He's also got a thick chest and nice legs. His daddy is beautiful as well.


----------



## Obsessedhorselover (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the first horse definetly.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Buddy has a short thick neck, making it harder for him to put his head down and go western pleasure. If you're actually going for REAL western pleasure, and not 'lets go ride around on the trail' pleasure. He looks over at the knee. It makes me highly suspicious that there's not side shot of him.

Booger, compared to Buddy, is a better candidate who is more balanced and lighter in the neck.

Copenhagen, I wouldn't waste my time to be honest. 'Sold as is, cash only' ... Suspicious. HIGHLY suspicious. She has a really heavy front end, and it's going to be hard to get to to do western pleasure.


You're in Oklahoma. It shouldn't be that hard to find a nice pleasure prospect. You might have to fork out a little more, but in the end it'll pay off for you much more.

Cute Buckskin Paint


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I'm leaning towards Buddy myself. I have a lady that I know really well that is always eager to help me train and in this case, start a horse. Its a learning experience for me but I think that's not in over my head seeing as I have a great teacher.

I am planning on doing some lower-end WP and maybe some halter, we'd just have to see where the horse goes in training. I could always fall back on barrels/rodeo, but I'd much rather be in the show world.

To the above: I'm in Arkansas. But I do have family over by the farm where the two youngsters are so that's why I'm broadening my search. I've already stated in a former post that I'm not willing to spend $750. IMO, Buddy is pretty good for a cheap price. I'm talking to the owners and they're even saying that they'd sell him cheaper if we'd show/advertise under their farm name. We'll see.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I think the first boy, handsome and well priced!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I find it very disconcerting that they have pictures of both colts at angles so that you really cannot see _anything_ about how they are built. They say their angles are good and their legs are straight but from the pix, you have to take them at their word. I would personally lean toward the filly but I agree with PaintsPwn, the whole as-is/cash only thing waves red flags to me. However, having a horse with papers would open many more show opportunities even on the lower levels. What kind of horse do you really want? Do you want an unstarted yearling or 2 year old or are you looking for something that is maybe already green broke?


----------



## WesternLifestyle (Jan 6, 2010)

I like Buddy. But make sure he isn't over in the knees. Picture may be deceptive. 

He's really cute, and built well. He has a nice eye and cute head. 

My 2nd choice would be the buckskin colt, but he doesn't really do much for me. The filly doesn't have much going for her in the looks department, in my opinion.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Out of those three, the last one is my favorite. The other two do not look as well kept. Also, the last horse has the best conformation out of the three plus she is already started. The picture also shows better training as she is able to stand on her own, the people in the other pictures are having to hold their horses pretty tightly and don't look extremely experienced with ground handling. And as a bonus, she is $100 cheaper! If I were you, I would look into that filly more before you decide. Whatever horse you choose, I would recommend a vet check because occasionally horses priced that low can have underlying issues the owner does not want to reveal (the filly's ad saying 'as is cash only' makes me want to investigate a little further).


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with the filly votes because she's started, but out of the three, I like the buckskin's look the best...I'm a sucker for a nice looking hind end. The non-confo angled shots are a little wierd though, like smrobs mentioned.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like buddy, but i also like the filly.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> I've already stated in a former post that I'm not willing to spend $750.


Well I'm sorry but I abandoned that messy thread after I left my critique. However, you do need to consider that the colt may end up costing you $750 if something goes wrong, or you may be out $400 if he doesn't stay sound.

Good Luck.


----------



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

I like the filly since she is already started and you can get working with her right away. Red flags do go up anytime an ad says being sold as is, and if you click on the link to her original equinenow.com ad and then click on Mckinney Ranch you can see these people have sold another horses for alot more money which makes me want me to believe her story of she was rescue project. Or this filly could have something interesting going on, just remember always go look in person and always do a pre-purchase vet exam. I like the colt buddy also, his conformation looks decent but I would request better photos and ask for them in daylight. The angle could be very deceiving.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You need better pictures of the two stud colts to judge between them. I kind of liked the buckskin better but the pictures of him were a little better. I wouldn't look twice at the filly. One, she is started and you don't know how well and two, because grade mares are not worth much even if they are trained so you would have a cheap horse forever. If you get a good start on either of the other horses you could sell it and buy something nicer if you wanted. They will increase rapidly in value as you get them trained and some miles on them. A guy told me once that if the only thing you see in a horse is that it's cheap then that's all anybody else will see in it too. I don't buy horses unless I would be happy owning them for the rest of thier lives. Many times I have bought and sold horses and the ones I wouldn't mind keeping are the ones that I make good money on. The ones I buy because they are cheap I am lucky to break even on.

Over all I like the selection on this thread much better than the last one.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the 2nd colt, Booger  he looks the most well built, conformationally wise, and I think he would be a good prospect.
Good Luck!


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks all! I talked to the lady with the two colts for a while last night. She seems honest and down to earth and willing to help me out with payments and stuff. She did tell me she thought Buddy would be better for me and she chatted with me about what she thought they had potentiel in and what they would never do well in.

She also told me they have lots of groudwork as far as handling goes... but nothing too serious. She said she didn't like starting them real early cause she wants them to last until they're 30 y/o ect ect...

The horse has a full refund/garuntee contract as well. But of course, I'll look at him first and even bring my trainer.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Out of the three, I prefer Buddy...


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Booger! He looks more well-built than Buddy, but they're both cute. As for the filly, I can't see the picture, probably because I'm at school and it's not letting me. If I get a chance to look at her when I get home, I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

eaferg said:


> Thanks all! I talked to the lady with the two colts for a while last night. She seems honest and down to earth and willing to help me out with payments and stuff. She did tell me she thought Buddy would be better for me and she chatted with me about what she thought they had potentiel in and what they would never do well in.
> 
> She also told me they have lots of groudwork as far as handling goes... but nothing too serious. She said she didn't like starting them real early cause she wants them to last until they're 30 y/o ect ect...
> 
> The horse has a full refund/garuntee contract as well. But of course, I'll look at him first and even bring my trainer.


She sounds very honest to me. I like the color of both  , but it's hard to judge conformation. 

Frankly I did like the filly, but the ad sounds suspicious to me.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I like the name booger. I think I may name one of mine booger.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a freind who's paint filly is named Booger :wink:

Not a very girly name but the filly is a nice little cuttin horse so it fits her fine.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha. I like the name too. I call my dog Booger simply because he is one 

Theres a snow storm heading in this weekend, but after that I'll see if I can go look at the two colts and I can decide in person. Thanks!!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I like the name booger. I think I may name one of mine booger.


I would be hesitant to name one of mine that...lol. Mine have always seemed to be just like their names. If I named one booger he would booger at every obstacle out there ot be sick...lol. 

I would say that I would be more interested in booger, but if buddy fits you better then I would go with that. They are both nice looking. I like the third, but like Kevin said...everyone will see a cheap horse.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Be sure to take a good look at Buddy when you go out to see them. It's hard to tell from the pictures because there isn't a good side view (as someone else said that's a little suspicious), but it looks like he might be over at the knee. Also, his neck seems like it's pretty short. Horses with short necks have a harder time moving well, especially if you're wanting to do western pleasure. I personally like the look of ****** much more. 

Good luck with your shopping


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Just one thing to consider, if $400 is your bottom dollar, you're still going to have to pay for gelding.


----------

